# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Making Micarta With A Liner

## crashdive123



----------


## Winter

The little yellow highlights look great.

----------


## Aurelius95

Another great blade and the handles are looking good, too!

----------


## BENESSE

A beautiful knife. All the little details make a huge difference in the overall look.

----------


## mouse111111

Where do you get your epoxy resin?

----------


## crashdive123

> Where do you get your epoxy resin?


I use fiberglass resin - Either Bondo brand in the quart size from Walmart or 3M brand in the gallon size from Home Depot or Lowes.

----------

